# first blurry piccies of Poppys babies born about 1am this morning.....



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep my wonderful Poppy has managed a gorgeous litter of 5 and didnt need any intervention at all  She's already a fantastic first time mum and got all the colours and different coats I was hoping for too


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Awww they are all gorgeous


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw I love how baby guinea pigs come out so fully formed. gorgeous coats


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Ty 

I think I'm definately keeping at least one just cant decide as they are all just about what I was hoping for! Thankfully got a couple of weeks to decide before the first people on the waiting list come to choose theirs


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Aww what cuties. I love baby piggies and their strange long legs


----------



## *Camelia* (May 12, 2011)

Gorgeous little piggies x


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

awwwww  I love how little and perfectly formed they are when they are born xxxx


----------

